# BMR Drag Bags - GTO Alignment



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

I am adding 3.91 ring and pinion to my 2004 GTO M6. I am considering adding the BMR drag bags to the rear to prevent any foreseeable wheel hop that I may encounter. Will adding these drag bags to a daily driver and filling and refilling with air throw my alignment off? Will the car have any ride, handling, or braking side effects? 

Thanks,
All I wanna do is whoop Mustangs.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, the drag bags will stiffen the ride some but it will not alter your alignment. It will also raise the car a little depending on how much air you put in the bags. Don't put more than 28 lbs in the bags. If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04goatman said:


> I am adding 3.91 ring and pinion to my 2004 GTO M6. I am considering adding the *BMR drag bags to the rear to prevent any foreseeable wheel hop that I may encounter*. Will adding these drag bags to a daily driver and filling and refilling with air throw my alignment off? Will the car have any ride, handling, or braking side effects?
> 
> Thanks,
> All I wanna do is whoop Mustangs.


You not going to prevent it you will reduce it some.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Once the air goes in the bags it stays there. No reason to refill. And playing with the air pressure shouldn't affect your alignment.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

I do alignments at the dealership where i work and as you would guess i have a gto and in the alignment specs there is no rear caster or camber adjustment for the the stock supension, and if anything with the drag spring it may help the tire wear on the inside that we all know about. hopes this helps.


----------

